# Dell Inspiron 1501 screen issue



## Garryson01 (Apr 11, 2008)

A colleague of mine has a dell inspiron 1501, 512mb ram, windows Vista home basic. I've already told them that they need a ram upgrade to be able to run vista.

When the laptop turns on, the screen is fine but if the screen goes to sleep and it then woken up, the screen begins to flutter and generally not work properly.

Any help and advice to sort the problem would be great. We are assuming that it is a loose connection and but are not 100%

cheers
Russ


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Garryson01 said:


> A colleague of mine has a dell inspiron 1501, 512mb ram, windows Vista home basic. I've already told them that they need a ram upgrade to be able to run vista.
> 
> When the laptop turns on, the screen is fine but if the screen goes to sleep and it then woken up, the screen begins to flutter and generally not work properly.
> 
> ...


Hi Russ,

If you are running Vista. Increase your RAM to 2GB at least. AFAIK 'sleep' mode would eat up RAM and that could explain why it could not work properly at wake up.

Some info here too: http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/windows/en-us/help/335c6a5d-0304-4af1-b135-6bf6c124dc111033.mspx

I hope that helps.


----------



## Garryson01 (Apr 11, 2008)

cheers for the help triggerfinger. I have already informed my colleague that more RAM is needed so we will see if that fixes the problem and let you know.


----------



## Lazer (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a Dell Inspiron 1501 with 2 and a half gigs of ram and yet still does the flickering. I believe its the computer itself. Maybe the bios, but i cant blame that until i learn more about it. But im gonna try putting my pc in sleep because i just upgraded the bios.


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

Isolate the problem by using an external monitor. If the fluttering occurs in the external monitor also, something is wrong with the motherboard, graphics adaptor, graphics driver,etc. If the problem does not appear on external monitor, the LCD or its connection to the motherboard is at fault.


----------



## panyang (Mar 15, 2009)

This is what i did to fix my problems with vertical lines flashing on wake up using Inspiron 1501 with Vista installed on it. try to update bios first by going to support.dell.com found in drivers and downloads.. if not, go to device manager, click the plus sign next to display adapter, right-click the your display adapter and click update driver. it took a long time for the driver to update that i fell asleep waiting for it to finish. when i woke up, it prompted me to restart. After the restart, i tried setting my system to sleep. no more weird vertical lines flashing on wake up. checked device manager again, driver version is release date 6/2/08 ATI RADEON EXPRESS SERIES.

by the way, before these i tried uninstalling and reinstalling the video driver for ATI IGP Xpress 1150 either from dell's website or ati's. no effect. so try clicking on the update driver button instead.


----------



## LuisPR34 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi guys I'm new here but let me tell You how I fix it. I downloaded the latest bios from Dell and update them in the windows environment then I did a partition on the 250 GB hard drive that I installed on my 1501, Formatted only 1 of the partitions and installed Vista Ultimate 64bit ed Dell OEM finished customizing it and then I installed in the other partition Ubuntu Linux 64bit Lucid ray: Now I'm having a beauty of a laptop and here is the prof:

http://www.picable.com/Concepts/Tim...unning-Ubuntu-Linux-64-Bit-Flawlessly.1488538

Hope it serves You in any way favorable.


----------



## LuisPR34 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi guys here is a link to a short video I made of my Inspiron 1501 running Ubuntu Linux 64 bit.
http://www.kleep.com/Arts/Video/My-Dell-Inspiron-1501-Running-Ubuntu-Linux-64-Bit-Flawlessly-Video.1532926
Hope You like it.


----------

